# 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€



## Chrombacher (7. Januar 2014)

*2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen 2.0 System für meinen Schreibtisch. Ich hatte vorher ein das 2.1 System Z4 von Logitech, dieses nahm mir aber zu viel Platz weg und von daher nun ein 2.0 System.
In diversen Foren hört man immer wieder was von Microlab(Microlab SOLO6C) oder Edifier, allerdings sind dort die 2.0 Systeme so groß wie ein A4 Blatt oder ein Schuhkarton, je Lautsprecher, was mir eindeutig zu viel ist. Weiterhin passt meistens die Optik nicht wirklich zum PC-Schreibtisch bzw. der Farbton. Von Preis her eher weniger, außer das Geld ist wirklich gut investiert

Von daher nun die Frage welches 2.0 System mit kleinen Boxen auch gut ist und einen angenehmen Bass liefert?

Folgende System schauen momentan ganz gut aus:
Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0 

Creative GigaWorks T40 II Lautsprecher 2.0 lohnt sich hier der Aufpreis im Vergleich zu den T20?

Philips SPA8210/12 2.0 Multimedia-Lautsprecher optisch gefällt mir das System am besten

EDIFIER Studio R1280T 2.0 Lautsprechersystem leider farblich unpassend

Welche System könnt ihr noch empfehlen?
*
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Der Aufpreis zu den T20 lohnt sich schon, als Alternative könntest du hier mal schauen


----------



## Chrombacher (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Danke für die Antwort, doch leider gefällt mir keiner der aktiven Nahfeldmonitore optisch.

Ich denke ich werde die Philips bestellen, da diese 40Watt RMS und die Creative nur 32Watt RMS. 
Da sollte man denke schon einen Unterschied beim Bass hören


----------



## Thallassa (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Die RMS-Leistung sagt mal überhaupt nix über die Bassqualität und Quantität aus!
Wenn du bis 150€ ausgeben willst/kannst, nimm entweder die Edifier, oder besser: https://geizhals.de/microlab-solo-6c-2-0-system-a574195.html

Oder die Alesis Elevate 3 - was ist an denen optisch so tragisch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Das ist Käse, ein System mit gerade mal 10W kann deutlich besser klingen als eines mit der doppelten Leistung. Watt haben nix mit dem Klang zu tun


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Januar 2014)

Will sich halt nicht jeder son Klotz auf den Schreibtisch stellen *schulterzuck*


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Will sich halt nicht jeder son Klotz auf den Schreibtisch stellen *schulterzuck*


 
Dann sollte man gleich angeben das einem der Klang total egal ist, hauptsache Optik passt.


----------



## Chrombacher (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Die Microlab sind mir zu groß und farblich passt mir das dunkle braun nicht zum hellen braun mein Tisches.
Die Alesis Elevate 3 hab die Bassreflexöffnung an der Rückseite, dadurch müssen die Boxen mit Abstand zu Wand stehen, also auch nicht optimal. 
Weiterhin bin ich kein Freund der glänzenden Plastikfront.

Der Klang ist mir nicht völlig egal, ich will halt was zwischen Optik und guten Sound. Es muss allerdings auch nicht gleich "highend" sein.


----------



## Best11163 (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn du was haben möchtest was perfekt auf dich abgestimmt ist Bau dir selber welche, hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## derhubi (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

War von Teufel nichts dabei? Ansonsten würde ich immer zu Edifier tendieren. Ist das eine Jahr neben Xilence die für mich am besten anwachsende Marke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Teufel hat aber auch nicht das Pulver erfunden. Edifier wäre brauchbar aber sind nicht der Big Bäng


----------



## Mosed (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

Angenehmer Bass? Da muss schon was größeres her. Bei mir stehen "Samson Media One 5a". Da spürt man manchmal sogar Vibrationen im Schreibtisch bei leiser Lautstärke. Aber sind halt schon recht groß.
Samson Media ONE 5A


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2.0 Soundsystem für PC-Schreibtisch - max 150€*

@Mosed: Gute Empfehlung.

Genug Rums für die meisten Sachen, zudem überlegener Klang.

 @TE: Hast du eine Soundkarte? Das würde sich definitiv rentieren.


----------

